#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco 1905

## dionialves

Bom dia a todos.

Tenho um cisco 1905 parado aqui. Gostaria de utilizar ele em minha rede. 
mais infelizmente não conheço muito de cisco.

Gostaria de saber o seguinte: Gostaria de instalar ele a borda da minha rede, recebendo o link de 220M e através de vlan conectar em meus servidores de autenticação. tenho hoje 1200 clientes. Pergunto, esse cisco aguentaria essa banda? Quantos pps ele suporta?

Nunca trabalhei com cisco, não sei qual a performance desse cisco 1905, qualquer ajuda é bem vinda!

----------


## berghetti

Não sei quantos pps suporta, não procurei também, deve ter na net, mas ja vi esse router com banda maior, então na minha opinião suporta esses 220M sim.

Sobre configuração, o básico posso te ajudar, se precisar.

----------


## marcioelias

Realmente acredito que supra sua demanda

http://www.cisco.com/c/dam/global/pt...ance_pt_BR.pdf

Se vc não é um AS consequentemente não tem BGP na borda, que tipo de link vc recebe? O que exatamente vc quer rodar nesse Cisco?

----------


## dionialves

Esse cisco vai apenas receber o link da operadora e distribuir a internet via vlan com meus servidores de autenticação, apenas isso.

Já estou terminando a configuração dele. Não foi nada fácil, nunca trabalhei com cisco, mais aos poucos vou me acostumando aos comandos.

Enviado via SM-P355M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## andrecarlim

Sem BGP é provável que você queira fazer NAT nele, verifique bem isso, pois NAT com muito trânsito tende a consumir processador. Se você tiver bastante IPv4 válido vai ser mais fácil entregar por VLAN até seus concentradores.

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------

